# Ipad - Multifl0w Exposé -  parametrage



## pistache18 (29 Août 2010)

http://www.macworld.fr/2010/08/23/ipad/iphone/multifl0w-expose-iphone-ipad/505243/


"Le développeur Aaronash vient de mettre à jour son application Multifl0w afin qu'elle supporte l'iOS 4.0 et également l'iOS 3.2 de l'iPad. Totalement réécrite, l'application est désormais beaucoup plus rapide, fiable et plus agréable à utiliser. Concrètement, elle permet d'afficher toutes les applications ouvertes sur une même page à la manière d'Exposé sous Mac OS X ou encore des onglets de Safari Mobile."

J'ai téléchargé cette application dans Cydia, mais je n'arrive à à ouvrir plus de deux applications dans l'exposé proposé par multifl0w. 

Sans doute un soucis de parametrage ? merci pour votre aide.


----------

